# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  جمع دو فیلد با هم و نمایش حاصل در فیلد دیگر

## xerror

سلام
میخواهم در اکسس حاصل جمع دو فیلد را در فیلد دیگر نمایش داده و ذخیره کرده.
البته جستجو هایی کردم و عملی ترین چیزی که پیدا کردم با استفاده از فرم بود که در کنترل سورس فیلد مینوشتم مثلا: 
=[a]+[b]
اما با این کار این حاصل جمع ذخیره نمیشود
برای مثال میخواهم حاصل جمع در فیلد sum در جدول ذخیره شود
اگر راههای دیگری هم برای این کار باشد معرفی کنید
ممنون

----------


## MOR_MS

باسلام
من یک نمونه برای شما گذاشتم نمی دانم منظور شما همین است یا نه :متفکر:

----------


## xerror

سلام 
من یک جدول دارم که شامل چند تا فیلد هست به همراه یک فرم که مرتبط به اون جدول هست
من میخواستم (حالا به هر طریقی که بشه) وقتی دو تا عدد در دو تا از فیلد هایم وارد میکنم مثلا حاصل جمع یا ضرب یا یک عملیات ریاضی روی این دو فیلد انجام بشه و جوابش در فیلد سوم نمایش داده بشه و در جدول هم ذخیره بشه.
ممنون میشم اگر کسی بتونه کمک کنه

----------


## alirezabahrami

> سلام 
> من یک جدول دارم که شامل چند تا فیلد هست به همراه یک فرم که مرتبط به اون جدول هست
> من میخواستم (حالا به هر طریقی که بشه) وقتی دو تا عدد در دو تا از فیلد هایم وارد میکنم مثلا حاصل جمع یا ضرب یا یک عملیات ریاضی روی این دو فیلد انجام بشه و جوابش در فیلد سوم نمایش داده بشه و در جدول هم ذخیره بشه.
> ممنون میشم اگر کسی بتونه کمک کنه


با سلام
جناب MOR_MS بخوبي پاسخ سؤال شما را با نمونه اي كه ارائه فرمودند داده اند . كافي است در جدول بجاي a+b نام sum را تايپ كنيد و در قسمت ماژول فرم و كنترل سورس فيلد فوق آن را اصلاح كنيد.
فايل اصلاح شده را ببين
موفق باشيد

----------


## hghprogramer@yahoo.com

دوست عزيز روي  Textbox سوم دابل کليک کن تا کادر propertis ظاهر شود سپس در تب data سه تا  نقطه چين جلو validation rul را کليک کن تا کادر expretion builter ظاهر شود سپس درختواره forms را باز کن و روي نام Textbox اول دابل کليک کن آنگاه يک عملوند تايپ کن مثلا براي جمع دو فيلد (+) را وارد کن و بعد از آن روي Textbox دوم دابل کليک کن و سپس دکمه ok را بزن حال جمع مقدار دو Textbox در Textbox سوم نشان داده مي شود  :چشمک:

----------


## maleki

> سلام 
> من یک جدول دارم که شامل چند تا فیلد هست به همراه یک فرم که مرتبط به اون جدول هست
> من میخواستم (حالا به هر طریقی که بشه) وقتی دو تا عدد در دو تا از فیلد هایم وارد میکنم مثلا حاصل جمع یا ضرب یا یک عملیات ریاضی روی این دو فیلد انجام بشه و جوابش در فیلد سوم نمایش داده بشه و در جدول هم ذخیره بشه.
> ممنون میشم اگر کسی بتونه کمک کنه


سلام دوست من
در طراحي صحيح يك جدول ماهيت يك فيلد بايد بگونه اي باشد كه هيچ گونه وابستگي به فيلد ديگر نداشته باشد پس اگر فيلد C  وابسته به فيلد A,B باشد اصلا نبايد آنرا در جدول بياوريم ، سئوال اينجاست پس كچا اين فيلد را بياوريم راه حل استفاده از Query ها ميباشد يعني يك Query ايجاد كن در محيط Design View و تمامي فيلدهاي جدول خود را در آن قرار بده حالا ميخواهيم فيلد C را ايجاد كنيم و مثلا مقدار آن برابر باشد با جمع فيلدهاي A,B پس كافيست تايپ كني
C:A+B
دقت كن نبايد از علام = استفاده كني بلكه بايد از علامت : استفاده كني حالا كافيست فرمي كه ايجاد ميكني براساس اين Query باشد همه چيز بطور اتوماتيك براي فيلدC محاسبه شده و هميشه هم نتيجه آن را در بانك خود داري
موفق باشي

----------


## rohamsport2

سلام دوستان من یه مشکلی تو جمع کردن دو تا سلول در تیبل اکسس دارم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه .؟

----------


## Mehr@ban

> سلام دوستان من یه مشکلی تو جمع کردن دو تا سلول در تیبل اکسس دارم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه .؟


سلام
تاریخ این تاپیک مربوط به سال 88 هست
پیشنهاد میکنم یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید و مشکلتون رو کامل توضیح بدین تا دوستان کمک کنند

----------

